# komische darstellung



## katja (20. Juli 2009)

hallo ihr spezialisten 
mir ist gerade ein merkwürdiger "seitenumbruch" aufgefallen, wenn ich ganz runter scrolle, wo dann alle angezeigt werden, die online sind, ist ein name willkürlich getrennt, obwohl noch massig platz wäre, geht in der nächsten zeile weiter und hinten hängt alles drüber raus, dass man nach rechts scrollen müsste, wenn man das lesen wollte. liegt das an irgendeiner einstellung meiner kiste? wobei ich nichts geändert habe und mir das doch bestimmt schon früher mal aufgefallen wäre, wenn das schon immer so war, denk ich zumindest


----------



## Christine (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: komische darstellung*

Hallo Katja,

schöne Grüße von IE und Klone. Die scheinen den Bindestrich brav als Trennstrich zu interpretieren. Hab ich bei diesen Browsern auch, beim Firefox nicht. 

Mach Dir keine Sorgen, Du kannst nix dafür


----------



## katja (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: komische darstellung*

hallo else!
das ist doch mal ne gute nachricht, dass ich nix kaputt gemacht habe 
danke für die erklärung


----------

